# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Problem me internetin në Ubuntu 7.10 AMD64

## gjigandi

pershendetje,
dje instalova ubuntu 7.10 ne kompjuter AMD64 por kam problem me internetin.
kur hap browser (firefox 2.0.0.6) kam problem me hapjen e disa faqeve.
psh Yahoo! mail duhet ta rifreskoj faqen disa here deri sa te hapet dhe prape nuk arrin ti shkarkoje te gjithe permbajtjen e faqes.
kur provoj te futem ne www.hi5.com nuk e hap fare sado ta provoj, rri gjithmone duke ngarkuar por nuk arrin dot ta shfaqi.
ne youtube(si flash player kam instaluar adobe me nspluginwrapper) nuk i nxjerr te gjitha fotot thumbnail te videove ndersa videot i hap relativisht mire.

si permbledhje: acarohem shume duke pritur qe faqet te hapen.

ne windows firefox me punon shume mire.

faleminderit

----------


## qoska

Cdo me Ubuntu kur nuk ke idene se c'po ben?!

----------


## gjigandi

rrofsh per pergjigjen,
nuk e mora vesh se ku e kuptove ti qe nuk e di ca po bej?????
nuk them se jam i avancuar ne perdorimin e linux por i kam nja ca vjet qe e perdor
dhe tani me ka dal ky problem qe nuk po i jap dot shpjegim.

gjithsesi flm per mundimin...

----------


## qoska

Jo problemi eshte se duhet te japesh pak me shume informacion se 'nuk me punon interneti?! :O'

Pasjtaj ndoshta mund edhe te te ndihmojme!

----------


## gjigandi

nuk kam cfare informacione te tjera te jap sepse sistemi eshte i sapo instaluar dhe konfigurimin e internetit e kam bere mire keshtu qe nuk eshte se ka ndonje problem.

Problemin e shkruajta ketu per te pare nqs ndonjeri e ka hasur me pare kete anomali.
Jam munduar goxha edhe vete edhe me disa shoke dhe nuk kemi arritur ne ndonje zgjidhje sepse sistemi nuk ka ndonje problem konfigurimi ose instalimi.

Te njejtin problem kisha edhe me Ubuntu 7.04, pastaj bera upgrade ne 7.10 por prape nuk ndryshoi gje. U detyrova ta instaloja nga fillimi 7.10 per te pare se mos rregullohej por hic.
Kam frike se do kete ndonje problem Ubuntu me komp tim ngaqe eshte AMD64(une kam instaluar Ubuntu per amd64).
Nderkohe perdor edhe Gentoo 2007.1 per AMD64 dhe aty funksionon mire. 
Doja te kaloja ne Ubuntu per disa kohe se jam shume i zene dhe Gentoo me ha shume kohe per mirembajtjen.

E kam kerkuar si problem por nuk e kam gjetur dot dhe po shkruaj vete neper forume mos dikush e ka hasur me pare.
E fillova me forumin shqiptar per arsyen se mund te sqarohesha me mire(me duket se nuk ja arrita dot :P ) dhe ngaqe nuk kam ndonje shpjegim tjeter pervec atyre qe kam dhene.

Nejse, nqs keni ndonje ide me thoni cfare ju duhet dhe po ju jap informacionet.
sh flm

----------


## lor

Nuk e di sa të lehtë e ke patur instalimin nga fillimi: nuk do të kishte qenë më mirë thjesht të provoje një "shfletues" tjetër?
Debian prej kohësh ka kryer kalimin nga Firefox në Iceweasel (dhe Ubuntu pas pak kohësh), asnjë problem për të hapur faqet e mësipërme.

----------


## gjigandi

ah po ndoshta kam harruar ta shkruaj por kam provuar edhe shfletues te tjere por prape i njejti problem. mendoj se do jete ndonje problem ne lidhje me faktin AMD64.
flm per sugjerimin, nuk e kisha pare Iceweasel, po e provoj njehere.

----------


## qoska

mund te thuash cfare lidhje interneti ke?!

Nese me ethernet cfare driveri perdor? 

Ke iptables aktiv apo jo?

Ke forwarding aktiv apo jo?

Ke ndonje error ne loge?

Nese nga shell ping, ftp http(me linx) punojne normalisht apo jo?

Posto keto e te te themi.

----------


## Uke Topalli

A e ke provuar gnash ne vende te adobe flash plugin?

----------


## altiX

> Kam frike se do kete ndonje problem Ubuntu me komp tim ngaqe eshte AMD64(une kam instaluar Ubuntu per amd64).


Është e mundur!
...Unë e shkarkova ditën e parë Ubuntu 7.10 PC (Intel x86) desktop CD (prej "mirror"-ve zyrtarë) dhe e emulova në VMWare (Debian etch). Çdo gjë shkoi në rregull pasi që aty ishte interneti (NAT) i kyçur.
Mora dhe e instalova të njëjtën në Laptop. Instalimi ngeli në 82 % (kërkonte pasqyrat dhe nuk i gjente  :i terbuar: ). Po të mos ishte përvoja dhe që më parë e kisha emuluar dhe shpejtë e gjeta edhe problemin (duhej më parë të instalohej interneti); do më shkaktonte kokëdhembje! Nuk di a është përmirësuar ky "bug", pasi që një fillestar që për herë të parë instalon Linux me siguri nuk do të dalë nga kjo "rrugë pa krye".
...Në përgjithësi Ubuntu 7.10 mu dukë mjaft i mirë (më i shpejtë se ai paraprak).
Edhe pse Ubuntu-n e përdori që nga fillimi (versioni 4.10), prapë se prapë ka 3 vite që *DEBIAN* për mua mbetet *nr.1*.

----------


## gjigandi

> Po të mos ishte përvoja dhe që më parë e kisha emuluar dhe shpejtë e gjeta edhe problemin (duhej më parë të instalohej interneti); do më shkaktonte kokëdhembje! Nuk di a është përmirësuar ky "bug", pasi që një fillestar që për herë të parë instalon Linux me siguri nuk do të dalë nga kjo "rrugë pa krye".
> ...


Nuk e di pse kam qene kaq i paqarte: internetin e kam konfiguruar (ose "instaluar") shume mire, nuk eshte se nuk lidhet fare.
Nuk e di a ishte ne pergjithesi ajo per fillestaret por nqs ishte per mua ose nuk e ke lexuar mire problemin ose nuk e di cfare.
Kam punuar rehat me Gentoo qe eshte edhe me i veshtire per instalim, konfigurim etj. por doja te kaloja ne Ubuntu dhe u bera kurioz nga ky problem.

----------


## gjigandi

> mund te thuash cfare lidhje interneti ke?!
> 
> Nese me ethernet cfare driveri perdor? 
> 
> Ke iptables aktiv apo jo?
> 
> Ke forwarding aktiv apo jo?
> 
> Ke ndonje error ne loge?
> ...



Ky eshte output i *ipconfig*:

eth0   Link encap: Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:2F:68:75:2B  
          inet addr:192.168.0.183  Bcast: 192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::211:2fff: fe68:752b/64 Scope: Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:30375 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:22465 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:40479055 (38.6 MB)  TX bytes:1767387 (1.6 MB)
          Interrupt:21 Base address:0x8000 

Ky eshte output i *route -n*:

Destination     Gateway            Genmask            Flags   Metric    Ref    Use Iface
192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0             255.255.255.0    U         0            0       0   eth0
169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0             255.255.0.0        U         1000      0       0   eth0
0.0.0.0             192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0                UG       100        0       0   eth0

----------


## gjigandi

> A e ke provuar gnash ne vende te adobe flash plugin?


Nuk e kam provuar se kam lexuar qe nuk i hap videot e Youtube.
Nuk besoj se eshte faji i flash player.

----------


## altiX

> Nuk e di a ishte ne pergjithesi ajo per fillestaret por nqs ishte per mua ose nuk e ke lexuar mire problemin ose nuk e di cfare.


Jo nuk ishte kjo për ty!
...Ishte thjeshtë informim për dikë që mund të hasë në këtë problem!

----------


## gjigandi

> Nese nga shell ping, ftp http(me linx) punojne normalisht apo jo?


*ping www.google.it*
64 bytes from fk-in-f147.google.com (209.85.129.147): icmp_seq=1 ttl=240 time=86.9 ms
64 bytes from fk-in-f147.google.com (209.85.129.147): icmp_seq=2 ttl=240 time=87.4 ms
64 bytes from fk-in-f147.google.com (209.85.129.147): icmp_seq=3 ttl=240 time=82.1 ms
^C64 bytes from fk-in-f147.google.com (209.85.129.147): icmp_seq=4 ttl=240 time=55.3 ms

----------


## gjigandi

*ping www.hi5.com*
64 bytes from 204.13.51.242: icmp_seq=1 ttl=233 time=217 ms
64 bytes from 204.13.51.242: icmp_seq=2 ttl=233 time=206 ms
64 bytes from 204.13.51.242: icmp_seq=3 ttl=233 time=241 ms
.....
64 bytes from 204.13.51.242: icmp_seq=14 ttl=233 time=352 ms
64 bytes from 204.13.51.242: icmp_seq=15 ttl=233 time=372 ms
64 bytes from 204.13.51.242: icmp_seq=16 ttl=233 time=258 ms
64 bytes from 204.13.51.242: icmp_seq=17 ttl=233 time=340 ms
64 bytes from 204.13.51.242: icmp_seq=18 ttl=233 time=308 ms
64 bytes from 204.13.51.242: icmp_seq=19 ttl=233 time=363 ms

----------


## gjigandi

hi5:
36 packets transmitted, 36 received, 0% packet loss, time 221630ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 188.015/193.541/200.051/4.675 ms


Ne google:
112 packets transmitted, 109 received, 2% packet loss, time 113059ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 41.829/53.946/91.937/12.829 ms

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Nuk e kam provuar se kam lexuar qe nuk i hap videot e Youtube.
> Nuk besoj se eshte faji i flash player.


Zakonisht eshte faji i flash player dhe firefox 64. Te kisha propozuar te verifikosh instalimin e librarive 32 biteshe, dhe gjithashtu duhet ta kesh firefox 32 bitesh. Ja nga faqja e adobe:
http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/view...f6c9&sliceId=1

----------


## gjigandi

> Zakonisht eshte faji i flash player dhe firefox 64. Te kisha propozuar te verifikosh instalimin e librarive 32 biteshe, dhe gjithashtu duhet ta kesh firefox 32 bitesh. Ja nga faqja e adobe:
> http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/view...f6c9&sliceId=1


Me flash nuk kam problem fare, e kam instaluar me nspluginwrapper dhe punon shume mire, problemi eshte dicka tjeter mendoj. Gjithsesi flm por nuk qendron aty problemi.

----------


## gjigandi

Dje pashe qe nje problem mund te jete ipv6 qe ne Ubuntu eshte i aktivizuar per default (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798).

----------

